# Bighead Carp - Mitchell River - Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Check this out: 

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/sections/outdoors

57.4 pound bighead carp caught in Mitchell River on 12 lb line while bass fishing.- Walton County


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A mullet lol, why would any one think a bighead carp was a mullet.

I used to snag these things, Ill hunt down some of my old pictures of some 30-40lbers, I wounder what He caught it on since bighead carp are filter feeders


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I suppose if you had never seen one before that could come to mind. 
I had a note from a friend who is on the river frequently and is a pro angler (in my opinion). He was at the landing when the fish was brought in. No one knew what it was until a Game Warden came by and said he thought it was a Bighead Carp.

The DailyNews article shows the plug the angler caught him on.

Here is a better picture of the Big Head Carp


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah if he caught it with that lure he snagged it by accident, it happens from time to time with carp since they bask in the sun.

*Bighead and silver carp *


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*photo*

This is a better photo of the carp.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are those the ones that jump?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think these jump Here some good info on therm.

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=551 

Check the info on Florida


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its the silver carp that jumps, but they don't grow as large I think the record bighead is something like 90 pounds


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good - cannot imagine that thing jumping up in front of a wide open boat.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

That thing looks like it has skin instead of scales. I will have to go to those links later and check this out. New one on me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You all aren't over run with them. Our big rivers are so infested up here you could literally fill a boat with them in a couple hours. I have caught them with shad raps but its more of a snag on accident.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my friend, and yes he did catch it in the mouth using the crankbait. He called me after he caught the fish. I was fishing locally at the same time.


----------

